# Bennerley Viaduct, Ilkeston - Feb 09



## james.s (Feb 21, 2009)

Today, i visited the Bennerley viaduct in Ilkeston, I also visited the old Ski Slope (which my mum designed the surface for) but it was not really worth posting, I ill if anyone requests it however. Anyway, I am not sure if the bridge is open to the public, there are newish guard rails at both ends, and a footpath up a steep slope at one end. For a full history go here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bennerley_Viaduct
There are no particular hazards, apart from tripping between the bridge trusses (it wasn't made for walking on) The side railings are fine.
I also looked around the old opencast site at the bottom, but there is not much to see apart from a strange waterlogged bunker full of floating fridges (9 in total but I sank one!, so now 8) I have decided to upload my best photos from the day, so not too much documentation as such., but I hope you enjoy looking at them.

















Entrance to the bunker, really well sealed of with concrete and graffiti, the only trace of a entrance is a hairline crack.








The ballast box on this was empty, so I didn't bother climbing down.




Looks like a Banksy, but I doubt he'd bother with Ilkeston




My all time favourite photo, ever!




Thanks for looking!!!


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 21, 2009)

Those are fabulous photos, james. It's a very interesting bridge...I didn't realise there's a bunker there too. Nice work.


----------



## james.s (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks, I think it's something to do with the old mine. It's a shame it's blocked up so strongly


----------



## Kaputnik (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice pics, James.... it's a great old structure, isn't it?
the huge open area nearby, was an NCB coal screening/sorting depot,

http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=52.990476&lon=-1.297945&z=17.6&r=0&src=msl

viaduct at the bottom, coal yard above, sometimes flashearth being out of date with its images is useful! 
the orange maintenance ladder thing is stable enough, despite looking like there's nothing holding it on!


----------



## james.s (Feb 22, 2009)

Ok, next time I go I will go down that ladder thingy. Thanks for the info


----------



## Peter (Feb 22, 2009)

Ok here is a hand full of the pictures I took, I tried to only out my best ones on without repeating what James took already. Please comment on my pictures I am very new to the world of photography and also this is the first time I used my s5600 so all comments welcome .


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 22, 2009)

Peter said:


> ...I am very new to the world of photography and also this is the first time I used my s5600 so all comments welcome...



Really? Honest???  Those are fantastic photos...I can't believe you're so new to this! 
Excellent stuff, Peter, and welcome to DP.


----------



## Peter (Feb 22, 2009)

Thank you! I really enjoyed it and I am personally very happy with the photos I took so its great to hear someone else say so too!  But what I really need are tips on how to improve, any comments?


----------



## smileysal (Feb 22, 2009)

Excellent pictures from the both of you. I really enjoyed looking at all of them. Can't pick any of them which I like the best, I like them all. 

Very well done guys, loved this.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## james.s (Feb 23, 2009)

Delete the one of me for god's sake! 

I will do it, please don't be offended. Blur my face or summat' and repost it.


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 23, 2009)

Hello Peter. What fantastic shots of the totally majestic Bennerley Viaduct. Well done. What a glorious statement to our industrial past that bridge is. Do you know wether it is a listed structure?


----------



## james.s (Feb 23, 2009)

> Hello Peter. What fantastic shots of the totally majestic Bennerley Viaduct. Well done. What a glorious statement to our industrial past that bridge is. Do you know wether it is a listed structure?



I'm James, but thanks for the post the bridge is grade 2 listed, so there isn't much chance of it being pulled down


----------



## james.s (Feb 23, 2009)

I think I will post a few more pictures from the day, they seem to have been well received so far


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 23, 2009)

sorry for getting the names wrong there. If the structure is grade 2 listed it definetly will not be pulled down james.


----------



## james.s (Feb 23, 2009)

That's fine peter deserves some credit too (providing that he's taken that picture of me down) There was some speculation as to it's fate some years ago when some kid fell off it. But it was A) Listed and B)Very hard to demolish due to it's construction. Have you been yet?


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 23, 2009)

No I havent bn yet but I would love to. I have a very big soft spot for rail remains like viaducts stations and signal boxes


----------



## james.s (Feb 23, 2009)

If you are ever in the Derbyshire area, I would recommend it, just go down Ilkeston canal towpath and there is a path up a mound at the end of the bridge


----------



## james.s (Feb 26, 2009)

I have been again, and been in the basket (Sweet jesus that thing was scary!) Here are a few photos, more bridge related this time. Enjoy





In the maintenance gantry




View along viaduct








Nice condition underneath




Liam in the gantry thing




Thanks for looking


----------



## nickyw_uk (May 11, 2009)

Awesome photos!


----------



## james.s (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi folks!
I've been back with my nice Sigma 10-20. Unfortunately I couldn't reach the other end due to a group of brick-throwing chavs. One train got hit by a shower of stones from them 





















Thanks for looking


----------

